# "Tree on a Hill" Opinions please!



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep. That is going to look AWESOME. I prefer the first one.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

They both look good. I found that I had to really build up my hill (into a mountain) or else the effect would be lost once the plants were in. I guess it depends on what type of plants you plan on using, particularly for the foreground.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the first one better. And I agree with stemwinder, be sure to make that hill really prominent or you won't even notice it once you plant.


----------



## Bree7 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is going to look awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

You can see how high I built my mountain here. 









And here is a front pic now that it has plants in it.... keep in mind, I don't even have any foreground plants yet.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

That is the perfect tree! I like the 1st pic the best. Great Start! IMO the thing about really making the tree scapes work is to actually replicate a scene where that tree would be found on land. Estetically the trees character would be highlighted the most in an open meadow. Nothing to distract the eyes from the focal point. I would use carpet plants and mosses only, no stems. Been wanting to try this myself. 

Heres some of my favorites. What draws me to them is the simplicity.


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments and encouragement! MlDukes, I have seen those pic's and they were what inspired me as well, they are beautiful! I totally agree about going for kind of a meadow look with low growing plants. My only problem is this will be a low tech tank with no Co2, so a lot of the really nice low growing ground covers will not work. Any suggestions? The stem plants I mentioned would be a temporary thing until everything else is settled and growing.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Perhaps you could try glosso, drawf microsword or some diff mosses, Ive had unbelieveable luck with riccia under low tech conditions. I plan on using riccia for the carpet and a darker moss for the tree (when i find the right piece of DW). You could do this with med lighting and diy co2 or excel. Cant wait to see some green in there!


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

Quick update. I set the tank up and did some planting. The plants on the back right are temporary, and I am waiting for some more plants. I will hopefully work on the tree tonight. Should I use thread or fishing line? I will be posting a journal thread soon, so keep an eye out for it! Couple of crappy pictures right after setting up:


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Those rocks have awesome patterns and texture.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Use fishing line. What kind of plants do you have around the rocks? BTW I still LOVE your DW where did you get it?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> What kind of plants do you have around the rocks? BTW I still LOVE your DW where did you get it?


+1, it looks like manzanita?


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

I picked up the rocks for cheap at the local Petland, no idea what they are, but I thought they looked cool.

I bought the wood here on the SnS forum. I don't remenber who it was, but they were selling a bunch of stuff and there was a picture of this piece. I thought it would be perfect for a nano tree. I cut the bottom flat, trimmed the branches a bit and then drilled hole in the bottom. The tree slides over the screw that can be seen in the last picture. That way it is easy to remove for trimming. Hopefully it works like I planned!

And the plants around the rocks are Staurogyne 'repens'. It's a very low growing stem plant. I bought a bunch of them on the SnS, and figured I would try them here.

Mark


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

they look like either feller stone petrified wood or feller stone pagoda, both are beautiful in the tank, off to a great start!


----------

